# Now is the time..



## Hick (Mar 4, 2006)

"for all guerilla growers to come to the aid of their country"..

well, at least it's time to get things started ID, for your OD opts. 
Germinate those seeds, get um going. Rear them on 16/8, 16 hours lights on, 8 off. This provides a satisfactory schedule for them to adapt easily once placed OD under _'el naturel_ conditions. The plants should also be "hardened off" to the harsher conditions of the OD, by exposeing them to the elements gradually. A week or two prior to you "set date" to plant them, start putting them outside. An hour or so for the first few days, then gradually increase the time exposed untill they can tolerate them for several hours without showing stress.(wilting, burning, ect)
  If planted now, within a few weeks, they should have secondary growth available for clones. Clones can be rooted and flowered for sexual expression. Label coresponding clones and plants. "Mulch" the males and propogate(clone) the females for your entire OD garden.

  Now is  also a good time to be "ammending" and "prepareing" spots for your op. Getting them added NOW allows the microbacterial action to get going, so by the time you're ready to plant, so is the earth. The quality and content of the native soil, will factor into exactly "what" ammendments are needed. Take a soil sample into the local "Agricultural Extension" office to be tested if you're in any doubt. 

 .."Crack" them seeds ladies 'n gentlemen. Let's get growing!!!


----------



## GanjaGuru (Mar 4, 2006)

Spring is in 15 more days, but I'm not packing away my long woolen underwear just yet.

There's several inches of snow on the ground and more forecast to-day and for the week.
In most area's the ground is frozen and you want to wait before digging.

Ideally holes 3' x 3' should be dug 6' apart and totally re-filled with Fox Farms Ocean and Forest or Black Gold potting soil or it's local equivelent.
Look for potting soil that has NO chem amendments but DOES HAVE goodies like worm castings, bat/bird guano, seaweed/kelp, perlite and a bit of hydrated lime. 
One advantage of using an organically amended growing medium is that it needs no nutrients added for the first month or 2.  When the leaves start to lose that emerald green color it's time to add nutes.
Because organically amended soil has lots of micro-nutrients and microbial action going on, an ideal nutrients is chicken shit tea.  That contains ideal N-P-K foir veg.
For flowering, switch to high P bat/bird guano.

NOTE: It's not a good idea to add chem. nute's to organic soil.  It will kill the beneficial microbes & nematodes.


----------



## Hick (Mar 5, 2006)

> Spring is in 15 more days, but I'm not packing away my long woolen underwear just yet.
> 
> There's several inches of snow on the ground and more forecast to-day and for the week.
> In most area's the ground is frozen and you want to wait before digging.


.

.Well, OK ganja'. It is slightly early for a lot of areas,  mine included.(Almanac has june 1 as final frost in my neck o the woods) We've had such beautifull weather over the last week, or so, a _bad_ case of that o' spring fever set in. I'm anxious to get started in the garden. Man you guys been gettin' beat out there. 
  Anytime the ground is unfrozen, diggable, is ideal for ammending holes or prepping sites. IMO. "Total" replacement of native soil is uneccessary, in most cases. When you're packin' shit in on your back, a 50/50 mix of BG or FF is _plenty_ sufficient, and allows twice as much to be accomplished evey trip. (I always add a few tbspn of lime for ph control) That provided you aren't working with barren dead earth to begin with.
   Digging and ammending early on provides benefits. It allows the bacterial action(composting) to get underway, it allows for critters to explore/investigate the freshly turned earth,(let 'um dig it up now while no plants are present) and allows the sites to return to a more natural appearance.(less obvios to the human eye).


----------



## Mutt (Mar 5, 2006)

Mind if I jump in for the south eaterners.
NEWB
If your near my area (SC) you better ammend the soil compeltely. The soil is very clayish and sandy. Things have a tough time growing. Also you will have to worry extensively about mold. It is been rampant from the mild winters and extreme heat and humidity the past few seasons. Bugs are horrible as well. Watch your natural water supply too. A lot of it is very acidic near the coast. 
If you haven't done it get those seeds going. You can plant by the end of the month. Heck could be in the ground now if south enough. Last frost was two weeks ago for us. Follow the same directions has Hick stated in getting the plants acclimated to the outdoor envirnment. 
Good Luck. Grow on. You guys better show me pics of some monster Sativas.


----------



## Hick (Mar 7, 2006)

Pictures??..


----------



## GanjaGuru (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes pictures what are ya deef?


----------



## Mutt (Mar 7, 2006)

*Thud*...........what,what  . I think I fainted.  Damn look at those. Beautiful Hick and Ganja. (Hey Ganja did you need a crane to harvest that thing????)


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 7, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> "for all guerilla growers to come to the aid of their country".. well, at least it's time to get things started ID, for your OD opts.


Outside? Dirt? Sweat? Boots? HUH?

Da hell wit dat!

Hydro lessons: Free.

Right here, any time.

Turn that extra room into your garden.

No, the whole house!

No, No, the entire neighborhood!!!!!!!

Ok, I got carried away.

Hey Hick, had to get my hydro plug in there.......

Spring? We don't need no spring!


----------



## Hick (Mar 8, 2006)

LOL.."Spring 365" indoors!!
but I just don't feel like I'm gardening without a li'l dirt under the finger nails, dammit.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 8, 2006)

Besides Sunlight is free and better than any HID out there.


----------



## purewidow15 (Oct 23, 2006)

holy **** thats a tall mother ****** plant you got there ganja. i'd rather toke hicks' crop though.


----------



## thesingingdetective (Nov 3, 2006)

Your the man Ganja Guru, huge outdoor i love it


----------



## KADE (Nov 3, 2006)

We didn't even get our first snow yet.... sooooo I guess I dont get to participate in this convo =(


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 3, 2006)

Stoney's right about the hydro, but I would eat a whole bag of expanded clay just to grow one of those beautiful outdoor monsters that HICK and GANJA have.  Wish I could relocate...

Bravo guys


----------



## BlazinChief (Nov 3, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Mind if I jump in for the south eaterners.
> NEWB
> If your near my area (SC) you better ammend the soil compeltely. The soil is very clayish and sandy. Things have a tough time growing. Also you will have to worry extensively about mold. It is been rampant from the mild winters and extreme heat and humidity the past few seasons. Bugs are horrible as well. Watch your natural water supply too. A lot of it is very acidic near the coast.
> If you haven't done it get those seeds going. You can plant by the end of the month. Heck could be in the ground now if south enough. Last frost was two weeks ago for us. Follow the same directions has Hick stated in getting the plants acclimated to the outdoor envirnment.
> Good Luck. Grow on. You guys better show me pics of some monster Sativas.


 
that's good advice for me.  i'm not really educated on outdoor growing so....mold resistant strains that can endure heat is what i'll be looking for for now since i can't do anything indoors.  plus like you said the sun is a powerful free light.


----------



## totalnoobie15 (Nov 11, 2006)

wow you are obviously doing something right.... power to ya


----------

